# Your best feature



## yojez (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey guys I think everybody should post what their best feature is and if your gonna post something like "i dont have a best feature..." thats poop you kno u do u just want to be negative. Now lets start with me. Being negative is my best feature.HAHA jk....Im not serious about that. Mebe you've noticed but my sense of humor is my best feature. Laughter is the best medicine. Ok your turn.


----------



## porcelainfaery (Jul 19, 2004)

my acceptance of others. :kiss also being a good listener.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey Yojez...I have definetly noticed your sense of humor! You kind of remind me of me when I was your age. I used to be so much more happy all the time, but my SA gradually took over, and then I became way too serious and kind of jaded. You've made me realize that I should have more fun and stop worrying all the time.
My best feature......umm....my desire to succeed and try new things.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

yojez said:


> Hey guys I think everybody should post what their best feature is and if your gonna post something like "i dont have a best feature..." thats poop you kno u do u just want to be negative. Now lets start with me. Being negative is my best feature.HAHA jk....Im not serious about that. Mebe you've noticed but my sense of humor is my best feature. Laughter is the best medicine. Ok your turn.


putting up with your posts. just kidding

im old im funny so that


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

my dick.


----------



## Bedhead (Mar 17, 2007)

:spit


----------



## ghostbutterflies (Mar 21, 2007)

I think my best features are my nose, my lips, my hair, my simplicity, my empathy...I can't think of anything else.


----------



## yojez (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: re: Your best feature*



ghostbutterflies said:


> I think my best features are my nose, my lips, my hair, my simplicity, my empathy...I can't think of anything else.


....and my face, my butt, the way i talk, how i walk, the way i breathe, the air around me, i think thats about it. heehee jk


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

My wonderful, down-to-Earth personality and my astonishingly good looks. lol


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

Im still working on learning and mastering it, so dont shoot me quite yet. My best feature is being completely real about myself, in a always positive and friendly manner.


----------



## yojez (Mar 14, 2007)

shiznit said:


> Im still working on learning and mastering it, so dont shoot me quite yet. My best feature is being completely real about myself, in a always positive and friendly manner.


O dont worry if we were going to shoot you....youd be dead already MWUAHAHAHAH-HA! just kiddin..........................or am i? :afr


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

My smile.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: re: Your best feature*



porcelainfaery said:


> my acceptance of others.


me too


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I have great skin and an awesome taste in music.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

my motivation.


----------



## Higolo (Dec 10, 2006)

My eyes, my lips, my skin, my bone structure, my hair, my taste in music, my laid-backness, my taste in girls, my humour.

Edit: I removed the negative comment about myself. Only positivity in this thread and post! :sas


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I like that I learning and changing every single day.


----------



## lunareclipse (Mar 15, 2007)

My ability to love and care for animals. 

I had a chocolate labrador who died a few years ago, but she was my soulmate, best bud, traveled everywhere with her (cross country for holidays with the parents!) 15K+ of treatment couldn't save her from cancer in the end. :sigh It was time for her to go, she was in too much pain so I did the hard thing and put her to sleep, in my arms.

Now I have the absolute cutest (currently living) yellow lab, and every day we play and cuddle and she plays with my roomate and my boyfriend and other people and dogs in the neighborhood. I may have anxiety issues but my pets give so much fun and love, and I will always do the same for them :heart


----------



## barry (Mar 29, 2007)

My "beautiful" green eyes. Alot of girls compliment them 

Which of course embarrasses me :um


----------



## social_awkward_butterfly (Feb 17, 2007)

most people seem to be replying with a facial or body features. I will reply with something of more importance, such as a personality trait. I enjoy helping people, i dont like to see someone struggle ..i feel compelled to give a hand and in return a smile and i suppose...an acknowlegdement that i am a good person. That part of me comes from my mom, a very sweet natured and kind person....always concerned for the well being of others...always pure of heart. I am lucky to be born from a good soul, thru her i learned lessons on compassion and empathy. Oh.... ADD GRATITUDE on that list.


----------



## treksalot (Mar 9, 2007)

A lot of people took mine! grraw. jk I don't know what my best feature is. So i'll name some: I feel for those who others seem to reject, that even if my path has a HUGE pothole I still haven't given up in the pursuit of happiness. I did like the movie btw. I still find the sky interesting, and don't find the sights I usually see outside the window ever boring. That I can still laugh. And show emotion.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

The very important buttocks.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Creativity.

I'm not book smart in any way, or articulate. I'm terrible at math... I'm a complete ditz...most people think I'm an idiot. 

but I can think up an entire novel in my head...(wrote the 1st draft of one) 

I can draw...

I can play 3 musical instruments...I've written over 80 songs.


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

yojez said:


> shiznit said:
> 
> 
> > Im still working on learning and mastering it, so dont shoot me quite yet. My best feature is being completely real about myself, in a always positive and friendly manner.
> ...


I am a month late on this action but I am here to inform that yojez is an always caring type peep. She would only play with the ignorant like myself due to her never ending passion for life and happiness.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

> The very important buttocks.


My butt's my best feature too. :b


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: Your best feature*



embers said:


> > The very important buttocks.
> 
> 
> My butt's my best feature too. :b


worthless posts without pics 

unless embers is a guy. then your post is perfect as is


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

I'll let you know as soon as I know what it is.


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

The way my difficult past has positively contributed to my future in a way that I once thought was beyond my ability. 

That and my sexy brown eyes. =D


----------



## yojez (Mar 14, 2007)

shiznit said:


> yojez said:
> 
> 
> > shiznit said:
> ...


awwww!!! reading this totally put a smile on my face!


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

> embers wrote:
> Quote:
> The very important buttocks.
> 
> ...


I think we should start "the best buttocks" thread. In a nice pair of jeans of course.


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

I agree with embers. Let's do this thing.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

my existence.


----------



## Zack C (May 12, 2007)

Scrub Ducky said:


> my [email protected]#.


LMAO!

IDK I like everything about my body. I am a good listener, personality wise.


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

Personality - A great sense of humor and I very reliable and responsible. You can count on me for just about anything.

Physically - Legs, Butt, Voice... in no particular order. That's what I'm told *shrug*


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

My sense of humor...has always gotten me through--it is my absolute best feature!

Star :b :kma :spit :haha :rofl


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I have deep blue eyes.


----------



## Chris Is Alive (Aug 30, 2012)

My Eye, and my ability to forgive the ones that hurt me.


----------



## Chris Is Alive (Aug 30, 2012)

-_- I meant eyes* not eye.


----------



## RaCaGo (Jan 18, 2013)

My empathy is what I'd consider the best feature I have.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

My seemingly infinite patience to some people.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

im a very deep, and analytic thinker (even if its not reflected in the majority of my post)... which makes me a very good problem solver.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

My personality. I am a very nice non judgmental person.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I really don't know :/

I don't think I have any outstanding features... so maybe I should instead pick wich of my features is the ''least crappy'' amongst all these crappy features... humm...

I'm seriously trying to think of something to write but when I'm about to write something I just can't help but feel like I'm being full of myself or ego tripping.

Errr.... Oh! I think I've got something... hmm

I know why I'm still alive! I'm still dreaming!


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Good listener I guess, but when it goes on and on,zzzzzz lol.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Want to see them?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I like being childish lol ^_^ or isnt that a feature? only thing I like about myself is my hair  

@noheart chubby cheeks!!! *pinches* lol ^_^


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Personality wise, my forthrightness.

Physically, my eyes.


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm pretty shrewd I think and I can read people well.


----------



## Illusiveman (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm not judgemental, I believe in personal freedom, I'm not scared of a fight if I have to defend myself or my friends, I also play 3 instruments (guitar, keyboard/piano and bass), I'm easy-going, simple but direct etc.

Thus I think my best feature is my personality.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

My best feature is that I am open-minded to difference.


----------



## won (Nov 8, 2012)

My ability to well understand and empathize with people.
Also, my butt lmao


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

My open mind.


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm a loyal person, or i like to think that i am.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

my ***


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

my awkwardness


----------



## moretrix (Feb 17, 2013)

personality, I'm a good listener, non-judgemental, easy going and I try to be nice and kind to everyone.

phisically, my eyes


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

My imagination. If I take care of myself and eat right, I can look physically ok. I think I'm good at being a source of comfort too. I suppose there's a softness to me that people tend to like ^^


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

my great speeling


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Im ****in flawless *****azzz 


lol


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

thisismeyo said:


> my great speeling


You have a cool sense of humour


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

thisismeyo said:


> my great speeling


i keep reading your username as "mayo" and i feel hungry after. thisismayo.

anyway,
i have nice hands.


----------



## RaydonTheAngel (Feb 24, 2013)

I am super creative, I have great imagination and I'm deep.


----------



## AwkwardEd (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't really know...no one has ever told me.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

My smile, I always get compliments on that


----------



## marcv2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm good looking and smart as hell. What a rarity


----------



## Stradivari (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm very hard-working and apparently I have a cute smile


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

yojez said:


> Hey guys I think everybody should post what their best feature is and if your gonna post something like "i dont have a best feature..." thats poop you kno u do u just want to be negative. Now lets start with me. Being negative is my best feature.HAHA jk....Im not serious about that. Mebe you've noticed but my sense of humor is my best feature. Laughter is the best medicine. Ok your turn.


I'm very dedicated _to_ being negative. Ha, found the loophole.


----------



## HeyJuliet (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a really bright personality!  (That is, when I'm not wallowing in depression and self-loathing.)


----------



## crimewave (Mar 5, 2013)

My open-mindedness.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

I like my nose.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

I like my eyes and my vivid imagination.


----------



## krutq (Feb 18, 2013)

My extreme imagination (sometimes).

That I know whats right and whats wrong without having it told. A lot of people do not know whats right and whats wrong...


----------

